# Quaker Plucking, help please!



## CharlieBirb (Dec 31, 2015)

Hey guys, so my mom's Quaker, Pickles, has just started plucking. His legs are both bald at this point. Recently he (or she, we don't know) has been acting weird, almost broody. He even regurgitated for my brother. He is fairly aggressive towards everyone except my mother, especially me. We are planning on taking him to the be soon, but in the mean time, any suggestions on what we can do to keep him from plucking more? Thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to keep him as active and stimulated as possible.
How much time are you spending interacting with him?

Have you checked his legs and feet carefully for any signs of mites?

The sooner you get him into an Avian Vet the better.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Quakers 'seem' like easy, small birds upon looking at them, but they are an extremely complex species when mature. They are also a species known to pluck more easily than some. One of the first things I'd do, is get this bird SEXED. The vet can do it and send in the test, or you can do it yourself for a very reasonable price with a simple kit by Avian Biotech Avianbiotech.com - Avian Sexing Center (reputable company worldwide). It's important for several reasons (this is one) to know whether you have a mature female or male. Perhaps this is hormonally related, and different considerations will need to be taken for a female.

There are a ton of reasons a bird will start plucking. From hormonal, to medical, to behavioral. I agree with Deborah, that your mom first needs to take her bird to an Avian Specialist vet to get to try to get to the bottom of it since it just started. An avian specialist, not just one 'who will see birds'. Also, make sure the bird has sufficient stimulation in her environment. Quakers in particular often demonstrate a personality in terms of intelligence and tenaciousness which is often akin to much larger birds, as well as a high activity level. Without the proper stimulation, this 'can' lead to frustration and self mutilation, and striking out. Some good items are shreddable and preenable toys, especially ones designed for pluckers, chew toys, "smart" toys where the bird has to figure out a puzzle, etc. and enough of them. Also, if your mom isn't familiar with training methods, I'd suggest her googling "positive reinforcement" training articles online, as there are a ton of them. Sounds like the bird can also benefit from training to keep her stimulated, and her mind off "other" things. Also fun and challenging for her and your mom to bond in a new way. My Safe Bird Store | Discounted Bird Products | BIRD FREE ENVIRONMENT| Free Shipping Available is an excellent source for bird toys and products. Good luck!


----------

